# Maybe someday I'll finish it......



## Springer Tom (Mar 15, 2014)

Dude's a good rider for now.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd say that is a pretty solid start! Looks like just a seat and light parts/bezel and your home. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 15, 2014)

*38 autocycle deluxes*

frist of all thats a super bike. i like. also lookes like you have a monark super deluxes .like to see some pic.of it email me taitlarry@ymail.com


----------

